# Just A Reminder



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kayak club meeting @ Oceans East 2 @ 7pm.
I hope Cory doesn't mind,but these topics will be discussed:


Tonight is the night, here is the agenda: 
1. Elect officers and Board 
2. Review club by-laws and constitution 
3. Decide on a name for the club 
4. Other business 
5. Socal and take a look at rigged kayaks 


hope ta see some of you P&S'ers there...


HC56....maybe ya can ask,what type of yak yer big A$$ will fit in


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Kayak's for Big A$$*

Check this link out, capacities to over 400 pounds.

http://www.kayakplace.com/bigguy/bigskart.htm

HC - This will hold Nserch4Drum in his new concrete slippers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> HC - This will hold Nserch4Drum in his new concrete slippers.


or hold HC56 big @ss


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Kayaks and beer?*

How in the heck do you stand up and pee?

sorry..........seemed funny at the moment.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

J_Lannon said:


> How in the heck do you stand up and pee?
> 
> sorry..........seemed funny at the moment.


Internal catheter with tube running overboard.

Bottle of Mr. Brown, some KY, and yer good to go


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Half a 2qt plastic milk jug works good for bailing and for peeing. I keep one behind my seat and it's gotten used on many occasions.

As far as beer and kayaking? Update your will first.
.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

When you really, really have to go, you will figure it out  But if you're not wearing a wetsuit or splash clothing, in a sit on top kayak with scupper holes, it's not a problem.


----------

